

Internationally operating SMS gateways - kartikrustagi

I am looking for a SMS gateway through which I can send SMSes in multiple countries (and multiple operators in a country). This is a requirement for a webapp I am working on. Please suggests some good (read reliable and economical) SMS gateways which you have used/heard of.
======
TeresaGF
You can try Nexmo SMS API : <http://nexmo.com> (I work for them).

It gives you reach to more than 200 countries (reaching multiple operators on
each country) and Long Numbers for inbound traffic in a few countries. The
REST API is very simple to connect and SMPP is also supported.

Let us know if you have questions:info@nexmo.com

------
jabo
Tropo.com and Twillio.com. Their international rates are expensive though. For
India, there's kookoo.in. There might be other similar localized telephony
services.

~~~
raniskeet
Tropo and Twillio's list of supported countries is a joke. clickatel.com has
better reach.

